# iPod Notes



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 29, 2011)

I googled this, but still can't work it out. 

I downloaded a book in iPod notes format and the file extensions are:-

booktitle.ipod000
booktitle.ipod001
booktitle.ipod002
etc.

I launched iTunes and can't see how to access the file.
I launched Finder and can't see how to access the iPod Touch from there.

Basically I want to move the book files from Desktop to iPod.

Any help appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Mr Smin (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd never heard of it before but this page looks helpful:
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/index_files/Make-the-most-of-ipod-notes.html

Still sounds like a niche format though. I recommend Stanza (in the app store) in conjunction with running Calibre on your computer to manage your ebooks and share them wirelessly with your iDevice over your home network.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you Mr Smin.


----------

